# Dynasty M.C.C. VS L.U.G.K.s Model Build Off.



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

This Thread is for MEMBERS ONLY of both Dynasty and LUGKs to post build pic's. Please members only. this is The Super Bowl of build offs. so both clubs post all build pic's in here. :thumbsup: The Build off starts today and goes for 3 months, build anything you want, but YOU and only YOU, must build it with NO outside help, you must post progress pic's and post a start pic of today Jan 1 build pic, using something with todays date onit. This is for bragging rights. So lets have some fun.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Going to be building a Pro Touring 72 Blazer using parts from a 98 Vette kit. Stay Tuned.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Sorry, I don't have a computer and don't get the paper. Therefor, the only things in my house that show the date is phones so I put my wife's in the pic (she likes cats lol). 
Anyway, here's my entry: it's a replica of a stock 64 Impala from Family First CC



Just wanna say, this is gonna be an awesome build-off! Some crazy heavy hitters on both sides, gonna be one hell of a ride! May the best club win!
WELCOME TO THUNDERDOME BITCHES!!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Getting started on the drive line.  and the stance.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Starting by cleaning the lower rear rocker panels and wheelwells


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

nice start guys, can't wait to see all the builds that will come out of this build off. Good Luck to everyone.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Matt,posting this for Tito Cortez aka Mindless Productions of LUGK.






he thinking of doing the working air cylinders on this one


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Light primer coat


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Posting this for Paul Pacheco,this is what he's starting with.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

What Paul Pacheco is building from scratch


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

My entry 
Truck class
Chevrolet luv
LUGK


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

gonna b some nice builds fellas .....
heres my entry:biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Look'N good guys, can't wait to see that Dirt Track car take shape. Hell yeah Coast2Coast, welcome to the build off.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

COAST2COAST said:


> gonna b some nice builds fellas .....
> heres my entry:biggrin:


Gonna be sick


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Im using the 46 grill for M-Bomber!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

sinicle said:


> Sorry, I don't have a computer and don't get the paper. Therefor, the only things in my house that show the date is phones so I put my wife's in the pic (she likes cats lol).
> Anyway, here's my entry: it's a replica of a stock 64 Impala from Family First CC
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

chevyguy97 said:


> Getting started on the drive line.  and the stance.


Double KOOL


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Im using the 46 grill for M-Bomber!
> View attachment 989882



I like that......m-bomber:rimshot::biggrin:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

this








converted to this








with either one of these


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Bro, where'd you get that Aventador??


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

COAST2COAST said:


> gonna b some nice builds fellas .....
> heres my entry:biggrin:


Glad you are gonna jump in with us Coast! (You Facebook Hater you) LOL!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

bugs-one said:


> Bro, where'd you get that Aventador??


Hobby shop hook up. Easy to get you have to look hella hard to get it cheap, at one point i was trading down to one of the older fujimi lambos but i got it back after fucking up the one i traded for by making anohter trade.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm a have to look for a good deal on one.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

here's my entry for team LUGK, a c110 kenmeri skyline bosozoku style:


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey guys I been sick all week an haven't been able to post my pics of my build. I got them uploaded to the facebook build off page yesterday just got a new photobucket for this so here is my late entry for LUGK.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Look'N good guys.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

everybody got sum wiked projects goin! wuz good LUGK fam shit for a moment there thought i wasnt gonna b abel to participate just moved to a new house not setteld in yet plus got other personal shit goin but couldent sit this one out gonna go wit somwthing simpler but clean dat way ill have a chance to finish on time well see how far i get but had to atleast participate an put it down for d fam goin wit a new kit i already been having sitting around building a replica from lifestyle 'green with envy' wil post pics soon


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

glad your able to join in on the fun Pina. Can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

gracias homie gonna tryn an get as far as i can this gonna b a good one lots of talent in both clubs!


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Is gonna be a good one!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking great,everyone got the step notch roughed in.......


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Posting this for Mindless Productions


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

What i been doing
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y23/slammd454SS/79 ford heinous act/2014-01-02_23-00-50_659.jpg


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

first and last pics of the lambo being posted here
















sided with these wheels


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

here is few more progress pics. got the doors suicided on the kenworth.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

wuz good LUGK fam man im verry impressd wit d way everybody is kicking it off everybodys off to a great start projects are looking clean much props to everybody participating!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Look'n good guys, very nice work going on in here. Keep up the great work. It's been kinda slow on my end, not much bench time this week but baby steps. lol


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

chevyguy97 said:


> Look'n good guys, very nice work going on in here. Keep up the great work. It's been kinda slow on my end, not much bench time this week but baby steps. lol


i feel u bro not settled in new crib yet got all my models at my boy machios crib havent had a chance to hit d bench like i want to but gonna get on it


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

pina's LRM replica said:


> i feel u bro not settled in new crib yet got all my models at my boy machios crib havent had a chance to hit d bench like i want to but gonna get on it


X2...congrats on the house....just closed on mine about 3 weeks now
Gotta get in benchtime between the honeydo list:biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

COAST2COAST said:


> X2...congrats on the house....just closed on mine about 3 weeks now
> Gotta get in benchtime between the honeydo list:biggrin:


preciate it homie congrats to u as well on d new house bro we closed on our new house on christmas so we been having stuff all packt up still tryng to get settled in but im on it tryn to participate well see how far i get pics comin soon


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

pina's LRM replica said:


> preciate it homie we closed on our new house on christmas so we been having stuff all packt up still tryng to get settled in but im on it tryn to participate well see how far i get pics comin soon


good luck with it mero mero, im still in mexico with the fam, ill try to make it..........


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

noanoaenterprise said:


> good luck with it mero mero, im still in mexico with the fam, ill try to make it..........


preciate it fam u take it easy up there wit d fam b safe!well homies i need to stop talking an start posting huh! lol im on it


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey...is this the talking channel wey?? Lol

Heres my entry im calling "heinous act"

















Plans are engine running, spinning crankshaft pistons etc..most technical build for me to date. Should be fun


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Hey...is this the talking channel wey?? Lol
> 
> Heres my entry im calling "heinous act"
> 
> ...


ha ha lol foreal huh! wuz good fam dats a sick looking project ima start posting to been working on my project at machios crib almost ready to post progress cuz its almost ready to paint as well tryn to step up d way i post my progress pics an d way i build from now on


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Hell yeah homie.. sounds great


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Where im at with my build


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Sweetness


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Sweetness


x2 looking good fam


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Fords look'n good Brian, can't wait to see that engine running. Keep up the great work guys, Glad to see everyone is having fun so far.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

X3. That's a bad ass lil truck, altered.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Ive got the crankshaft to spin on the motor i added, it must rev 16000 rpms or so.. high powered lil sucker. Gotta find some graphite soon as my lubricant..


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

more being added to it in the future


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

Been getting some work done to my kenworth for the build off. Got the doors swinging an the door panels put on an jammed out. Built a transmission an driveshaft tunnel in the interior. Also started doin some body work an trying to figure out how I'm building the front fenders and started building the frame.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Twisted Toyz said:


> Been getting some work done to my kenworth for the build off. Got the doors swinging an the door panels put on an jammed out. Built a transmission an driveshaft tunnel in the interior. Also started doin some body work an trying to figure out how I'm building the front fenders and started building the frame.


sick project fam!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

can't wait to see that Rig come together. Nice work everybody. keep it up.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

this looks like a L.U.G.K build off only! lol were d DYNASTY fam at? there prob on facebook huh


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

You dont wanna know, lol.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

As explained to me, Dynasty wants this to be club vs club, with the emphasis on private. Their pics are being sent only to the judges. They feel this will make it more about the clubs and less of a spectacle. This build off doesn't concern the public, so why include them? I see their point, but to me it's all in fun. And how fun of a forum would this be if everybody only ever showed finished kits? Again, I understand where they're coming from, and no disrespect intended towards anyone in Dynasty, but I'd rather do my part to keep forums fun and show progress pics if my builds. That being said, I worked on the trunk a bit trying to make this AMT a bit more realistic. Also went back and changed my original trunk sill. Now I got to figure out what to do about the fucked up spare well...smh


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Why hold a club v club build off if that is going to be the attitude?? Just make it a build off! or do it ALL in private, so general modelers don't realize how so full of them selves some people in this hobby can be. Seriously, modeling is about the FUN of building models, shareing tricks and how too's. No disrespect to Dynasty, they do some INCREDIBLE work, but i bet they didn't wake up one morning and know everything about building models!! And i'm sure as hell they will not do something mind blowing that NOBODY has ever seen before. With that crap happening, (and fuckbook) it's no wonder the content of this forum has depleted so much in the last year or so,shouldn't everybody be trying to lift the forum, so you guys gain even more members to appreciate your incredible work. I joined this forum because it used to be BLOODY AWSOME, and i respected what alot of you guys do, now, its only just, log on once a week, look at the 2 things that have been up-dated, the rest is just dribble and shit, NO BUILDING.( Sorry to the 2-3 guys who actually build models, love your work) I feel sorry for those who just enjoy building their models, learning from those who know. I have learnt alot from you guys, some very talented builders on here, but this crap just destroys hobbies, and forums.!!


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Thats looking pretty cool man. flat floor over the spare wheel well would look great.:thumbsup:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Deecee said:


> Why hold a club v club build off if that is going to be the attitude?? Just make it a build off! or do it ALL in private, so general modelers don't realize how so full of them selves some people in this hobby can be. Seriously, modeling is about the FUN of building models, shareing tricks and how too's. No disrespect to Dynasty, they do some INCREDIBLE work, but i bet they didn't wake up one morning and know everything about building models!! And i'm sure as hell they will not do something mind blowing that NOBODY has ever seen before. With that crap happening, (and fuckbook) it's no wonder the content of this forum has depleted so much in the last year or so,shouldn't everybody be trying to lift the forum, so you guys gain even more members to appreciate your incredible work. I joined this forum because it used to be BLOODY AWSOME, and i respected what alot of you guys do, now, its only just, log on once a week, look at the 2 things that have been up-dated, the rest is just dribble and shit, NO BUILDING.( Sorry to the 2-3 guys who actually build models, love your work) I feel sorry for those who just enjoy building their models, learning from those who know. I have learnt alot from you guys, some very talented builders on here, but this crap just destroys hobbies, and forums.!!


:thumbsup: Well said Deecee.
Totally agree


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

x2 well said homie! all i see is L.U.G.K aint trippin bout showing our work to d lay it low fam all dat bullshit bout holding it privet fuck dat i aint feeling dat shit fuck dis build off im out!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

sinicle said:


> As explained to me, Dynasty wants this to be club vs club, with the emphasis on private. Their pics are being sent only to the judges. They feel this will make it more about the clubs and less of a spectacle. This build off doesn't concern the public, so why include them? I see their point, but to me it's all in fun. And how fun of a forum would this be if everybody only ever showed finished kits? Again, I understand where they're coming from, and no disrespect intended towards anyone in Dynasty, but I'd rather do my part to keep forums fun and show progress pics if my builds. That being said, I worked on the trunk a bit trying to make this AMT a bit more realistic. Also went back and changed my original trunk sill. Now I got to figure out what to do about the fucked up spare well...smh


man no disrespect to DYNASTY fam, but sin all im hearing in this message is dynasty wants it like dis an dynasty feels dat its like there runnin this build off there way an there way is taking all d fun out of this build off it should b fun an we should share it wit d homies here on lay it low just my 2 cents


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey, whats going on fam, am I late for the party! If not, so I can start putting work into this shit!!!!
:facepalm::dunno:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, so seriously, Im not about to get into a dick measuring contest here.... but this has to be said here as well. Doug, well said, and I respect your wordings, and you know I have a lot of respect for you bro.... What you stated may be the case for some of the Dynasty guys, but it's not because they are hiding something. , but there is no stipulation that we HAVE to keep it secret. We've been told by the P and VP both, and there is no problem posting out our pics. What we did agree on though, is why post in 10 different spots? To me, and others, that seemed SILLY. I dont see why we have to post here, Lay-it-low facebook, then the official build page, and then the judges page, and in our own clubs pages, and who knows where else.... to me, that's an over abundance of posts.

I for one will be posting mine here and on the judges pages, because again, this is a competition, and I WANT YALL SKEERED! LOL j/k. Now, again, Im not measuring dicks, but why do we always have to see this bashing every time we come around? Nobody has said shit to yall about anything, and I'll be 100% honest with yall, there is shit I'd like to say, but out of respect, and personal pride to my club, as well as yours, Im keeping my tongue in a positive mouth. 

On that note, Dougie Doug, Mr. Champion, and all of the LUGK crew, I think we're all twisted up in some stupid shit, and honestly what Im hearing and seeing is nothing but bashing on my club fellas, and I am not happy about it. Im not sayin, or pointing fingers at ANYONE, so please dont twist these words, but DC you are correct, nothing will be mind blowing or shit we havent seen, but again, it's the person buildings choice if they want to show their stuff. I've got 3 months to build a model that is going to compete against some other bad ass builders from not only LUGK, but I'm also competing against my club brothers too, so for me I just wont have a lot of time to post up minimal progress pics. It will all come together but, I just dont see why we're bickering about it like school girls.... 

My last point of the evening, is this: Tonio Seven always says it best, and honestly, he's a role model to me in this industry. No joke. Straight up role model. 

Less talking, More building. 

Lets stop the useless bickering. We're halfway through the first month, and honestly, I have had a total of 5 days to work on my shit. I dont have a easy way to post in 14 places, so again, I'll post my shit here(because to me they'll just get lost in all the talking done on LIL FB), and the judges pages. Im not here to beef, nor talk shit. I've finally gotten some mojo to build, and Im gonna build. With that being said, if any of you all missed it on LIL FB, here is my entry kit. Progress pics as soon as I can figure out my damn uploader to here from my phone.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, cant load them from my phone, so I had to get on the pc to do it....  so damn time consuming.... LOL

Ok, so started with the kit body, and added an extended to it... 


As you can see here, this was all primed up after body work, and was ready to keep going, then it was brought to my attention the back half wasn't lined up! Ugh!


So I stripped the back half off, and glued another one on properly. 


Reprimed to see what needed work, and added a scratch built cowl hood to it. 


Still needs a little work done around the quarter windows to get the right angles on it, and mocked up....


While waiting on glue and body work to dry, I decided to start working on the frame and scratching up some of the suspension. Worked some axles to give a little beefier look to them and then scratched up the leaf springs and blocking for the lift. 


Hope yall like. Still a LONG way to go on it, but hey, I've got 2 1/2 months! Right?! LOL


----------



## NBR_01 (Jul 31, 2013)

heres alil progress,


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

TO all LUGK members do worry about what Dynasty members are doing, your club needs to worry about how to beat us, YOU CAN'T, so quitting is the best thing yawl can do. SO if yawl want to quit then go ahead, we had this in the bag from the beginning anyways so just drop out so you can say we were being bitches and you did not finish cause of not posting pic's in 15 diff places, I have plans on posting pic's on here, just been working 50 to 60 hours a week and have not had time to work on my model, but just keep talking shit cause when it's all said and done DYNASTY will come out on top and all you will have is excuses. so IF yawl want to keep talking shit about us, we can play that little game too, cause I'm getting sick and tired of holding my tongue. STFU and back to building, the only reason LUGKs is worried about what we are building cause they know when DYNASTY lays it down it's always top notch work. SO yawl need to get together and change your club name to L.U.C.K. if you think for a minute you have a chance in hell at beating us. NOW WITH THAT BEING SAID I hope I have motivated you to build and build well, there is mad talent on both sides and I want to see it come out so if I have to talk alittle shit to keep LUGK members building on there A game, then so be it. I want the whole LUGKs crew to finish and show us what you got. IF you have plans on beating DYNASTY then yawl beater do more then just talk shit. LMAO


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Clean Project Noa,4 looking Clean Sin,that Truck looking Mean Scurrapeinit.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

chevyguy97 said:


> TO all LUGK members do worry about what Dynasty members are doing, your club needs to worry about how to beat us, YOU CAN'T, so quitting is the best thing yawl can do. SO if yawl want to quit then go ahead, we had this in the bag from the beginning anyways so just drop out so you can say we were being bitches and you did not finish cause of not posting pic's in 15 diff places, I have plans on posting pic's on here, just been working 50 to 60 hours a week and have not had time to work on my model, but just keep talking shit cause when it's all said and done DYNASTY will come out on top and all you will have is excuses. so IF yawl want to keep talking shit about us, we can play that little game too, cause I'm getting sick and tired of holding my tongue. STFU and back to building, the only reason LUGKs is worried about what we are building cause they know when DYNASTY lays it down it's always top notch work. SO yawl need to get together and change your club name to L.U.C.K. if you think for a minute you have a chance in hell at beating us. NOW WITH THAT BEING SAID I hope I have motivated you to build and build well, there is mad talent on both sides and I want to see it come out so if I have to talk alittle shit to keep LUGK members building on there A game, then so be it. I want the whole LUGKs crew to finish and show us what you got. IF you have plans on beating DYNASTY then yawl beater do more then just talk shit. LMAO


:yes::biggrin::biggrin:....
I dont have the FB, so i will b posting my progress here


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Machio! How's your stuff coming along bro? I know you probably got another real wood floor planned out or some shit huh!! LOL


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

COAST2COAST said:


> :yes::biggrin::biggrin:....
> I dont have the FB, so i will b posting my progress here


Hater! B-) Best get your ass over there.  All you need is a damn fake account! Shit! why you hatin? LOL


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

chevyguy97 said:


> TO all LUGK members do worry about what Dynasty members are doing, your club needs to worry about how to beat us, YOU CAN'T, so quitting is the best thing yawl can do. SO if yawl want to quit then go ahead, we had this in the bag from the beginning anyways so just drop out so you can say we were being bitches and you did not finish cause of not posting pic's in 15 diff places, I have plans on posting pic's on here, just been working 50 to 60 hours a week and have not had time to work on my model, but just keep talking shit cause when it's all said and done DYNASTY will come out on top and all you will have is excuses. so IF yawl want to keep talking shit about us, we can play that little game too, cause I'm getting sick and tired of holding my tongue. STFU and back to building, the only reason LUGKs is worried about what we are building cause they know when DYNASTY lays it down it's always top notch work. SO yawl need to get together and change your club name to L.U.C.K. if you think for a minute you have a chance in hell at beating us. NOW WITH THAT BEING SAID I hope I have motivated you to build and build well, there is mad talent on both sides and I want to see it come out so if I have to talk alittle shit to keep LUGK members building on there A game, then so be it. I want the whole LUGKs crew to finish and show us what you got. IF you have plans on beating DYNASTY then yawl beater do more then just talk shit. LMAO


lol funny!


----------



## NBR_01 (Jul 31, 2013)

well .. yea let me get back to this 95 % sb , something everyone has done....


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Ohh dam ,forgot about u Paul[ABR]frame look in topnotch!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Thanks Machio! How's your stuff coming along bro? I know you probably got another real wood floor planned out or some shit huh!! LOL


I been slacking homie,going to catch up on my work this weekend 4sure.


----------



## NBR_01 (Jul 31, 2013)

thank machio ,


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

machio said:


> I been slacking homie,going to catch up on my work this weekend 4sure.


Gotta do whatchu gotta do bro. Work has been cuttin into my hobby time, but Im headed to the shop right now!! Havent been this motivated to build in a while.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Amazing.. still no pics and nothing but a bunch of talk. Smdh.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Amazing.. still no pics and nothing but a bunch of talk. Smdh.


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

machio said:


> Clean Project Noa,4 looking Clean Sin,that Truck looking Mean Scurrapeinit.


thanks machio! im still not really sure if im late to the party


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

chevyguy97 said:


> TO all LUGK members do worry about what Dynasty members are doing, your club needs to worry about how to beat us, YOU CAN'T, so quitting is the best thing yawl can do. SO if yawl want to quit then go ahead, we had this in the bag from the beginning anyways so just drop out so you can say we were being bitches and you did not finish cause of not posting pic's in 15 diff places, I have plans on posting pic's on here, just been working 50 to 60 hours a week and have not had time to work on my model, but just keep talking shit cause when it's all said and done DYNASTY will come out on top and all you will have is excuses. so IF yawl want to keep talking shit about us, we can play that little game too, cause I'm getting sick and tired of holding my tongue. STFU and back to building, the only reason LUGKs is worried about what we are building cause they know when DYNASTY lays it down it's always top notch work. SO yawl need to get together and change your club name to L.U.C.K. if you think for a minute you have a chance in hell at beating us. NOW WITH THAT BEING SAID I hope I have motivated you to build and build well, there is mad talent on both sides and I want to see it come out so if I have to talk alittle shit to keep LUGK members building on there A game, then so be it. I want the whole LUGKs crew to finish and show us what you got. IF you have plans on beating DYNASTY then yawl beater do more then just talk shit. LMAO


just make sure you're all doing your own work, it's not like it isnt already looking suspect enough as it is b


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Deecee said:


> Why hold a club v club build off if that is going to be the attitude?? Just make it a build off! or do it ALL in private, so general modelers don't realize how so full of them selves some people in this hobby can be. Seriously, modeling is about the FUN of building models, shareing tricks and how too's. No disrespect to Dynasty, they do some INCREDIBLE work, but i bet they didn't wake up one morning and know everything about building models!! And i'm sure as hell they will not do something mind blowing that NOBODY has ever seen before. With that crap happening, (and fuckbook) it's no wonder the content of this forum has depleted so much in the last year or so,shouldn't everybody be trying to lift the forum, so you guys gain even more members to appreciate your incredible work. I joined this forum because it used to be BLOODY AWSOME, and i respected what alot of you guys do, now, its only just, log on once a week, look at the 2 things that have been up-dated, the rest is just dribble and shit, NO BUILDING.( Sorry to the 2-3 guys who actually build models, love your work) I feel sorry for those who just enjoy building their models, learning from those who know. I have learnt alot from you guys, some very talented builders on here, but this crap just destroys hobbies, and forums.!!


:werd:J.M 02


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Ok, so seriously, Im not about to get into a dick measuring contest here.... but this has to be said here as well. Doug, well said, and I respect your wordings, and you know I have a lot of respect for you bro.... What you stated may be the case for some of the Dynasty guys, but it's not because they are hiding something. , but there is no stipulation that we HAVE to keep it secret. We've been told by the P and VP both, and there is no problem posting out our pics. What we did agree on though, is why post in 10 different spots? To me, and others, that seemed SILLY. I dont see why we have to post here, Lay-it-low facebook, then the official build page, and then the judges page, and in our own clubs pages, and who knows where else.... to me, that's an over abundance of posts.
> 
> I for one will be posting mine here and on the judges pages, because again, this is a competition, and I WANT YALL SKEERED! LOL j/k. Now, again, Im not measuring dicks, but why do we always have to see this bashing every time we come around? Nobody has said shit to yall about anything, and I'll be 100% honest with yall, there is shit I'd like to say, but out of respect, and personal pride to my club, as well as yours, Im keeping my tongue in a positive mouth.
> 
> ...



VERY well said!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

chevyguy97 said:


> TO all LUGK members do worry about what Dynasty members are doing, your club needs to worry about how to beat us, YOU CAN'T, so quitting is the best thing yawl can do. SO if yawl want to quit then go ahead, we had this in the bag from the beginning anyways so just drop out so you can say we were being bitches and you did not finish cause of not posting pic's in 15 diff places, I have plans on posting pic's on here, just been working 50 to 60 hours a week and have not had time to work on my model, but just keep talking shit cause when it's all said and done DYNASTY will come out on top and all you will have is excuses. so IF yawl want to keep talking shit about us, we can play that little game too, cause I'm getting sick and tired of holding my tongue. STFU and back to building, the only reason LUGKs is worried about what we are building cause they know when DYNASTY lays it down it's always top notch work. SO yawl need to get together and change your club name to L.U.C.K. if you think for a minute you have a chance in hell at beating us. NOW WITH THAT BEING SAID I hope I have motivated you to build and build well, there is mad talent on both sides and I want to see it come out so if I have to talk alittle shit to keep LUGK members building on there A game, then so be it. I want the whole LUGKs crew to finish and show us what you got. IF you have plans on beating DYNASTY then yawl beater do more then just talk shit. LMAO



SEE?!? THATS THE SHIT IM TALKIN BOUT!!! I love this shit!!!
At first I'm like "I'mma kill this muthafukka!" Lmao! Then at the end, I'm like " I luv this muthafukka!" I love competitive shit talking, I feel that if do e correctly, it can be an amazing motivator. But if too harsh or aggressive, it becomes offensive to some. I admit that I'm not stoked to see how folks (a few of my own club brothers included) are talking shit in a negative way. Shame on them IMO. This is fun and we are grown men. There's no need for hostilities in this situation. WHO CARES WHO POSTS WHAT?!? Like I said: I'll post cause I'm a self centered sociopath with impulse issues who just loves to see his own work, LOL! I don't see what the fuss is about if people are or are not posting their work. All progress pics are being sent to the judges and I trust the judges. So I have no issue. I admit I think it's a weird way of doing a build off, but I don't need to see my opponent's progress to motivate me to annihilate them. It makes no difference to me if other post or not, this is a fun build off! This is two amazing clubs throwing down in a sparing match, how could this not be fun? Oh yeah, by people making it an aggressive and negative experience by doing more bitching than building. Ok, I'm done with my Hydro rant. Y'all have a gnight. To all my club brothers, don't get angry cause this isn't a typical build off, focus on the task at hand, and that of course is stomping the living shit out of our opponents! To all my Dynasty brothers, prepare to have all (and I mean every last bit) of your living shit stomped out! HAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

sinicle said:


> SEE?!? THATS THE SHIT IM TALKIN BOUT!!! I love this shit!!!
> At first I'm like "I'mma kill this muthafukka!" Lmao! Then at the end, I'm like " I luv this muthafukka!" I love competitive shit talking, I feel that if do e correctly, it can be an amazing motivator. But if too harsh or aggressive, it becomes offensive to some. I admit that I'm not stoked to see how folks (a few of my own club brothers included) are talking shit in a negative way. Shame on them IMO. This is fun and we are grown men. There's no need for hostilities in this situation. WHO CARES WHO POSTS WHAT?!? Like I said: *I'll post cause I'm a self centered sociopath with impulse issues who just loves to see his own work, LOL!* I don't see what the fuss is about if people are or are not posting their work. All progress pics are being sent to the judges and I trust the judges. So I have no issue. I admit I think it's a weird way of doing a build off, but I don't need to see my opponent's progress to motivate me to annihilate them. It makes no difference to me if other post or not, this is a fun build off! This is two amazing clubs throwing down in a sparing match, *how could this not be fun? Oh yeah, by people making it an aggressive and negative experience* by doing more bitching than building. Ok, I'm done with my Hydro rant. Y'all have a gnight. *To all my club brothers, don't get angry cause this isn't a typical build off, focus on the task at hand,* and that of course is stomping the living shit out of our opponents! To all my Dynasty brothers, prepare to have all (and I mean every last bit) of your living shit stomped out! HAHAHA!!!!!


Hahahaha, ok, still the funniest damn dude yet. That first comment made me straight laugh out loud!! No joke, I think I might have woke up the wife, that was some funny shit! 

Second comment, made me shake my head, but it's the truth bro. 

Last comment, SPOT on! Well until all that BULLSHIT started falling out of your mouth!! :rimshot:LMAO! Good luck Dougie Doug. By the way, the 64 is looking good dude.... Your replicas have a real way of....... being replicas.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks homie! The truck is killin it!!! Can't wait to see that shit finished!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)




----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

say scru-rape-init dat slug u shot i feel was twards me so u know i gotta say sum bout dat, i wouldnt call it being acused i would call it being hated on! an as amater afact by one of ur club members lol shit theres no douptin were my skills is at playa if u an chevyguy97 was on my level building wise i would of took wat yall said afensive but yall not so its just funny to me go on yalls thread then go to mine get ya building skills up before u decide to shoot slugs at somebody like me!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

to me this thread is pointless both clubs have good builders and shood be building and not be bitching about whos better but to me and others who see this r startig to think this is but strarting to sound like who's got a bigger maxi pad than the other and not a buildoff now as for the BUILDOFF thurs no point of having one if thurs no PICTURES from both sides NOT JUST ONE CLUB scrapenit and chevyguy if u dont want to post pics everywhere ur only posting on two sites not 20 u make it sound if yall r posting everywhere yall gotta remember sum of yall dont or want to be on facebook and want to see updates from club members that r in the club so stop being posting BULLSHIT and start Posting pictures of ur build and other club members so that the people who dont have FACEBOOK will see what both clubs r building not SAYING on here 

SO STOP ACTING LIKE A BUNCH OF DIP SHITS POST UR UPDATES SO THAT THE PEOPLE COULD SEE WHAT BOTH CLUBS R DOING AND BITCHING ABOUT WHOS BETTER THAN THE OTHER CAUSE BOTH CLUBS R GOOD AND NOT BETTER THAN THE OTHER SO QUIT GET UR RAGS OUT OF BETWEEN UR LEGS AND DO SUM FUCKING BUILDING PEOPLE WANNA SEE UPDATES NOT GROWN MEN THINKING WHOS BETTER THAN THE OTHER GET THE FUCKING POINT :finger::finger:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

NBR_01 said:


> well .. yea let me get back to this 95 % sb , something everyone has done....


glad to see ya here Paul! that thing's nuts!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> to me this thread is pointless both clubs have good builders and shood be building and not be bitching about whos better but to me and others who see this r startig to think this is but strarting to sound like who's got a bigger maxi pad than the other and not a buildoff now as for the BUILDOFF thurs no point of having one if thurs no PICTURES from both sides NOT JUST ONE CLUB scrapenit and chevyguy if u dont want to post pics everywhere ur only posting on two sites not 20 u make it sound if yall r posting everywhere yall gotta remember sum of yall dont or want to be on facebook and want to see updates from club members that r in the club so stop being posting BULLSHIT and start Posting pictures of ur build and other club members so that the people who dont have FACEBOOK will see what both clubs r building not SAYING on here
> 
> SO STOP ACTING LIKE A BUNCH OF DIP SHITS POST UR UPDATES SO THAT THE PEOPLE COULD SEE WHAT BOTH CLUBS R DOING AND BITCHING ABOUT WHOS BETTER THAN THE OTHER CAUSE BOTH CLUBS R GOOD AND NOT BETTER THAN THE OTHER SO QUIT GET UR RAGS OUT OF BETWEEN UR LEGS AND DO SUM FUCKING BUILDING PEOPLE WANNA SEE UPDATES NOT GROWN MEN THINKING WHOS BETTER THAN THE OTHER GET THE FUCKING POINT :finger::finger:


lol simon bigdogg ima leave dat alone nothin but mad respect for dynasty fam got a cold team well put together yall do yalls thang in dis build of no matter who wins im sure its gonna b a good one


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn... this quickly turned into drama. A bunch of grown ass men bitching like little girls.:facepalm:

But there's some bad ass builds coming out of this.....hopefully.


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

SORRY GUYS, 
i didn't mean for my comment to start a shit fight, myself, like alot of others just really want to see how these awsome builds come together and give us a reason to browse this forum and see some building being done.
keep up the great buildin', and just post up a few progress shots, we don't need every detail.

:facepalm::thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

No Pina, not directed at you bro...

Im done talking, it's hurting my head..........:banghead:

Less talking, more building. Im out! :sprint:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

sinicle said:


> SEE?!? THATS THE SHIT IM TALKIN BOUT!!! I love this shit!!!
> At first I'm like "I'mma kill this muthafukka!" Lmao! Then at the end, I'm like " I luv this muthafukka!" I love competitive shit talking, I feel that if do e correctly, it can be an amazing motivator. But if too harsh or aggressive, it becomes offensive to some. I admit that I'm not stoked to see how folks (a few of my own club brothers included) are talking shit in a negative way. Shame on them IMO. This is fun and we are grown men. There's no need for hostilities in this situation. WHO CARES WHO POSTS WHAT?!? Like I said: I'll post cause I'm a self centered sociopath with impulse issues who just loves to see his own work, LOL! I don't see what the fuss is about if people are or are not posting their work. All progress pics are being sent to the judges and I trust the judges. So I have no issue. I admit I think it's a weird way of doing a build off, but I don't need to see my opponent's progress to motivate me to annihilate them. It makes no difference to me if other post or not, this is a fun build off! This is two amazing clubs throwing down in a sparing match, how could this not be fun? Oh yeah, by people making it an aggressive and negative experience by doing more bitching than building. Ok, I'm done with my Hydro rant. Y'all have a gnight. To all my club brothers, don't get angry cause this isn't a typical build off, focus on the task at hand, and that of course is stomping the living shit out of our opponents! To all my Dynasty brothers, prepare to have all (and I mean every last bit) of your living shit stomped out! HAHAHA!!!!!


 Glad you understood what I was saying, I'm not trying to hate, i'm just trying to motivate. lol


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Here are some updates on my DYNASTY build called Stay Tuned. Had to shorten the Vette chassis a little. This is the Interior, still working onit, not sure of the bed lay out yet, but this is just a rough out line, and don't worry I do all my own work. And here is the whole lay out of the Blazer.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

chevyguy97 said:


> Here are some updates on my DYNASTY build called Stay Tuned. Had to shorten the Vette chassis a little. This is the Interior, still working onit, not sure of the bed lay out yet, but this is just a rough out line, and don't worry I do all my own work. And here is the whole lay out of the Blazer.


nice k5 chevy guy.......looks bad ass


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Made the step notch smaller.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Made the step notch smaller.
> View attachment 1026753


whats up lencho. One more of ur bad ass kreations fam......chingon


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

noanoaenterprise said:


> whats up lencho. One more of ur bad ass kreations fam......chingon


Gracias Angel:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

chevyguy97 said:


> Here are some updates on my DYNASTY build called Stay Tuned. Had to shorten the Vette chassis a little. This is the Interior, still working onit, not sure of the bed lay out yet, but this is just a rough out line, and don't worry I do all my own work. And here is the whole lay out of the Blazer.


This is looking really smooth


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

chevyguy97 said:


> Here are some updates on my DYNASTY build called Stay Tuned. Had to shorten the Vette chassis a little. This is the Interior, still working onit, not sure of the bed lay out yet, but this is just a rough out line, and don't worry I do all my own work. And here is the whole lay out of the Blazer.


THATS LOOKING PRETTY SHIT HOT MAN, NICE WORK. :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the comps, like I said progress is kind of slow at this time, mock up takes longer then anything. Trying to step my game up. Stay Tuned.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Sorry, couldn't help it! 


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

LMAO I guess we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

I see some of yawl are building hearse's, so I found a coffin that would work great for your builds.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

That's good! now all we need are 1/24 scale cut outs of the Dynasty crew to fit in them!
HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Haha


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

chevyguy97 said:


> I see some of yawl are building hearse's, so I found a coffin that would work great for your builds.


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

chevyguy97 said:


> I see some of yawl are building hearse's, so I found a coffin that would work great for your builds.


LOL theres reason for building the hearses.........services for Dienasty (intentionally misspelled)will be held April 1......lol
Dont ever laugh as a hearse goes by........


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:roflmao:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> LOL theres reason for building the hearses.........services for Dienasty (intentionally misspelled)will be held April 1......lol
> Dont ever laugh as a hearse goes by........


 LMAO thats a good one. nice spelling, kind of like you changing the name of you club to l u C k cause that's the only way your going to win. LMAO Now we are having some fun around here. :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

OK back to building, been doing some work inside the bed,


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Got some mud onit so it will be all smoothed out.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Ride height set.


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

been getting a little work done on the kenworth here an there. got the frame started an hoping to have it finished by the end of the week.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

No one posts on Layitlow anymore because it is such a pain in the ass!!!! Sorry, it is making me mad.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

well after 35 attempts, I give up. It wont let me copy the IMG code from Photobucket to LIL. I switched up my kit to a 61 Impala Convertible. (has been shown to the judges before I started on it) Lots of aftermarket goodies, and I am doing some mods that are a little out of the norm for me. Good luck to everyone on both sides. I will try again later.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

sinicle said:


> Sorry, couldn't help it!
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!


LMFAO!! You're silly. :twak:



chris_thobe said:


> well after 35 attempts, I give up. It wont let me copy the IMG code from Photobucket to LIL. I switched up my kit to a 61 Impala Convertible. (has been shown to the judges before I started on it) Lots of aftermarket goodies, and I am doing some mods that are a little out of the norm for me. Good luck to everyone on both sides. I will try again later.


Right on... If you get it working, we'll be here.... 

Mocked up the truck. Finally done with body work, and ride height is set. Just need to add a few details here and there, and it should be ready for primer as well.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Looking good guys, keep up the great work, I got the day off tomorrow so I MIGHT be able to get some bench time in. lol


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Twisted Toyz said:


> been getting a little work done on the kenworth here an there. got the frame started an hoping to have it finished by the end of the week.


NOW THAT IS SICK!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Scur-rape-init said:


> LMFAO!! You're silly. :twak:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I,M not an up in the air guy, BUT, that is looking very tuff, the right paint job will really make it work.


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Nothing but the best in this thread!


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

Deecee said:


> NOW THAT IS SICK!!!!! :thumbsup:


thank u got one more time to drop it down an the frame will b on the ground an almost rdy to tie into the front half.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

chris_thobe said:


> No one posts on Layitlow anymore because it is such a pain in the ass!!!! Sorry, it is making me mad.


 
did try the uploader :squint: :dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Nothing but the best in this thread!


:nono: it aint if im not part of this :rofl::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

got bored lastnite an decided to open up the rest of the compartments on the kenworth. Thinking about suiciding them as well like the front doors. will c what happens


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

The KW is gonna look sick like that, Twisted.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice job on opening them sleeper doors. Can't wait to see this truck all finished up, going to be very cool.


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Yeah!! suicide them!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

looking fellas keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Deecee said:


> I,M not an up in the air guy, BUT, that is looking very tuff, the right paint job will really make it work.


Thanks Champ! The paint job has been the hardest part of this build idea LOL!!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


>


love this thing. you're killin it fam!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

bigdogg323 said:


> did try the uploader :squint: :dunno:


Yea, my laptop is a POS though!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

There is some good tuff going on up in here. Love the trucks so far! I am digging the extended cab C-10 Scur-rape!


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

Got all the doors hinged gonna do something kinda cool with the sleeper doors an sleeper when it's done


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Doing some work under the hood of Stay Tuned. Got wheel tubs built this morning.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

added a roll pan to the rear. Here is the corvette chassis that's under the blazer.  THis is the body sitting onit.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Twisted Toyz said:


> Got all the doors hinged gonna do something kinda cool with the sleeper doors an sleeper when it's done


dats looking bad ass fam!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

chris_thobe said:


> Yea, my laptop is a POS though!


:facepalm::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Got a lil bit to do to the engine, finish doing the fogger system to the 2-250 shots of nitrous squirting into the pro stock 429, pulleys exhaust etc..the usual engine work..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

One more for good measure, full plumb and wired... oil and trans dipsticks also pull out and show a lil bit of oil on each.... do what?? Yeah reread that...


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Brian, you getting down bro.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

SlammdSonoma said:


>


dat engin looking tuff fam mad props


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

chevyguy97 said:


> Doing some work under the hood of Stay Tuned. Got wheel tubs built this morning.


dis is looking dope homie mad props


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

bugs-one said:


> Brian, you getting down bro.



Thanks bro, i take a challenge seriously nowadays.. hope that my build does all the talking for me. Put up or shut up simple as that!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

pina's LRM replica said:


> dat engin looking tuff fam mad props


Thanks fam.. was really fun putting this one together
..mostly getting it sealed to hold fluids internally.


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

Got some work done to the frame lastnite this thing is gonna b super stretched


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

SlammdSonoma said:


>


.this truck is my favorite so far!!! nice work n this!! what kit is this?


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

SlammdSonoma said:


> One more for good measure, full plumb and wired... oil and trans dipsticks also pull out and show a lil bit of oil on each.... do what?? Yeah reread that...


 Really nice job on this engine, very detailed. I LIKES. Keep up the good work. I'm really going to have to step it up on mine.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Doing some work under the hood, got the motor in mock up, I'm thinking of adding turbo's to this engine, I think there might be room enough for two. Stay Tuned.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

\ Doing some work on the interior, just test fitting everything. not going to open the doors on this one cause it's an open top build and it's for racing so the doors would be welded shut anyways. Dukes of Hazzard style.


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

chevyguy97 said:


> \ Doing some work on the interior, just test fitting everything. not going to open the doors on this one cause it's an open top build and it's for racing so the doors would be welded shut anyways. Dukes of Hazzard style.


looking good man


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Linc said:


> .this truck is my favorite so far!!! nice work n this!! what kit is this?


 Started off as the 76 ford (yellow box), changed the grille with a Bigfoot grille that came with my orange 79 truck, shortened the bed down to a shortbed.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I rebuilt a radiator support wall for the front since stock is very little to work with and even less details, added a electric fan from a hondakit, and damn it it isnt close on clearance..

























Also made up a rear lip from extra rims of these i have laying around. 







23" all away around.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

doing some work on the grille, just changing it up so it don't look so factory. lol now it looks more like a 69 with a twist.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

sanded the bottom of the bumper so I can paint it body color, going to leave the top chrome. just to change things up a little.


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

I like that grill, that's a cool idea.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks, just trying something diff. it kind of looks like a 69 grille but it's not smooth with the word Chevrolet in it, I decided to leave it like this with the bowtie.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Deecee said:


> Why hold a club v club build off if that is going to be the attitude?? Just make it a build off! or do it ALL in private, so general modelers don't realize how so full of them selves some people in this hobby can be. Seriously, modeling is about the FUN of building models, shareing tricks and how too's. No disrespect to Dynasty, they do some INCREDIBLE work, but i bet they didn't wake up one morning and know everything about building models!! And i'm sure as hell they will not do something mind blowing that NOBODY has ever seen before. With that crap happening, (and fuckbook) it's no wonder the content of this forum has depleted so much in the last year or so,shouldn't everybody be trying to lift the forum, so you guys gain even more members to appreciate your incredible work. I joined this forum because it used to be BLOODY AWSOME, and i respected what alot of you guys do, now, its only just, log on once a week, look at the 2 things that have been up-dated, the rest is just dribble and shit, NO BUILDING.( Sorry to the 2-3 guys who actually build models, love your work) I feel sorry for those who just enjoy building their models, learning from those who know. I have learnt alot from you guys, some very talented builders on here, but this crap just destroys hobbies, and forums.!!


I'm with you on that one DC layit low ain't about layitlow any longer its all bullshit now, you don't even get the quality of ones craftsmanship on face book layitlow like you did on layitlow down here shit just ain't the same ...


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Jumped in the COE and went down to the primer shop and picked up the blazer, still got some more work to do to get it all smoothed out, but it's getting there.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking sinister bro,got some kandy black on her,and formed the drivetrain hump


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Man that looks nice. I likes that wet black paint. really liking where this build is going. :drama:


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

That hearse looks good, makes me want to finish mine.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks fellas,Pina I see you fam,think Ill go with Arts






mockup with the drivetrain cover......more to come this week


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

chevyguy97 said:


> Doing some work under the hood, got the motor in mock up, I'm thinking of adding turbo's to this engine, I think there might be room enough for two. Stay Tuned.


There is ALWAYS room for turbo's mate, go for it!!


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks fellas,Pina I see you fam,think Ill go with Arts
> View attachment 1042681
> mockup with the drivetrain cover......more to come this week
> View attachment 1042689


That's looking sweet C/A, keep going with it mate. :thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

pina's LRM replica said:


>


MMMMMMMMMMMMMM, SWEEEEEETTT!!!! :worship:


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

pina's LRM replica said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

chevyguy97 said:


> Jumped in the COE and went down to the primer shop and picked up the blazer, still got some more work to do to get it all smoothed out, but it's getting there.


Blazer looking bad as hell man!!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

pina's LRM replica said:


>


Really watching this one fam!! Nice start!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

SlammdSonoma said:


> I rebuilt a radiator support wall for the front since stock is very little to work with and even less details, added a electric fan from a hondakit, and damn it it isnt close on clearance..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Deecee said:


> MMMMMMMMMMMMMM, SWEEEEEETTT!!!! :worship:


preciate it homie just tryn to keep up wit everybodys bad ass work! wuz good cemetary angel ur project looking good to fam


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

wuz good big hollywood thx homie! chris good to see u around fam


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

pina's LRM replica said:


>


gonna keep an eye on this one


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

gracias bigdogg goin old school wit this tryn sum difrent wit d interior gonna lay out fuzzy fur over my whole interior an adding buttons in all d bisket hopefully comes out clean gonna oreder all fuzzy fur colors dis week so i can start my interior car ready to start taping came up on sum chrome plated parts for it so hope i get to finish this one on time oh an u already know its gonna b a replica lifestyle car "green with envy"


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Everyone is doing a great job, Keep it up guys, nice seeing everybody do some cool builds. can't wait to see the end results.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

these builds are looking great guys i cant wait to c finished products of everyones build. im really enjoying this


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice detail with the crown and the plate mount, Altered. :thumbsup:


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

bugs-one said:


> Nice detail with the crown and the plate mount, Altered. :thumbsup:


Thanks bro


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

bugs-one said:


> Nice detail with the crown and the plate mount, Altered. :thumbsup:


x2 diggin it fam looks clean


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

great work goin on in here .....gonna b a tough one for the judges !!!

been puttin in work on my end.... pics to follow







already got patterns painted..waitin for paint to cure to tape and lay final color..just gotta upload the pics


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

You got down on the patterns, Coast. :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

pina's LRM replica said:


> x2 diggin it fam looks clean


Thank you


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Deecee said:


> That's looking sweet C/A, keep going with it mate. :thumbsup:


Thanks man,Im trying everyones one both sides are gonna have some nice stuff to show when this over


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

some new progress pics of my kenworth build. got the doors an the sleeper doors finished. Got a good bit done to the frame for it which is almost finished finally.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That's a long ass frame. Looking good.:thumbsup:


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

bugs-one said:


> That's a long ass frame. Looking good.:thumbsup:


lol yea i didnt thing it was gonna b that long but after i got it all together thats what i had lol. its over a foot long


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Got the engine to a point where i could give it a break, so started on my photoetch brakes, these are the wildest set ive seen but to get the look im after, and paying extra was worth it.. 3 piece cross drilled and fanned brake discs, with resin calipers in this set, planning on building calipers with brake pads out of a kit from dirtmodeler.com, heres what they look like before and after:

























And where im at with the 429, im literally cross eyed from plumbing 16 nos fogger holes on the tunnel ram legs with anodized red and blue lines... one step closer now

































Next up is in the clear... frame next..


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

daaaaaaaamn i see u fam dats sick slam


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Just a little bit of detail!! nice work mate.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Just bought 1.0mmx .8mm hex screws and 1.0mm acorn nuts for my hubs, to keep my wheels on my build.. details yes.. more details that you can shake a stick at.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn Brian, you killing it, homie.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Lookin damn good brother!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

bugs-one said:


> Damn Brian, you killing it, homie.


Killing it	, body bag and burying it


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Damn thats pretty damn badass as well.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

COAST2COAST said:


>


dats looking clean homie mad props


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks fellas:thumbsup:

Got final color on, a coat of clear.....gotta wetsand and foil it


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

Been getting a little work done on the kenworth. Cab is done an in primer will be getting sprayed royal blue soon. Frame is 80% done working on finishing the front suspension then it will get painted silver. having a few custom parts made for it such as all polished aluminum deck plate, a front drop visor, an hopefully a rear bumper.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


>


Nice work there fella, looking real cool.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Some bad ass work up in here. :thumbsup:


----------



## Normaso (Oct 25, 2013)

bugs-one said:


> Some bad ass work up in here. :thumbsup:


X2!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I need to update ya on some of what I been doing. . Pics up soon.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Switched my build......I started this after the hearse (wasnt feeling it) going with this 36 ford chop top instead


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Good try Coast. :thumbsup: Finally some patterns.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Switched my build......I started this after the hearse (wasnt feeling it) going with this 36 ford chop top instead
> View attachment 1081281


niiiiiice!


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Switched my build......I started this after the hearse (wasnt feeling it) going with this 36 ford chop top instead
> View attachment 1081281


Very nice C/A.


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

well i havent posted much on here in while so ill post few updated pics. truck is coming along nicely got the interior pretty much done been working on paint as well as the frame. mostly everything has some kind of color on it. also did spike lugs on the wheels an built a pretty cool front suspension.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

almost done...


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2014)

Twisted Toyz said:


> well i havent posted much on here in while so ill post few updated pics. truck is coming along nicely got the interior pretty much done been working on paint as well as the frame. mostly everything has some kind of color on it. also did spike lugs on the wheels an built a pretty cool front suspension.


man im loving this truck build it is totally off the hook great building and loving the interior work.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Builds looking good, I am still messing with the paintwork on my 61. Waiting on the new motor to get here before I start hooking up the power plant!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks fellas sick work from everyone so far......


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Been really busy at work so my building is going slow, but I'm going to get some real bench time in soon. Keep up the great work guys.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Update on my build just another non mind blowing mod that everyone is doing ....moving control arms n working ball joints


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

daaaaamn i see d LUGK fam puttin it down sum tight work coming from everybody ima have sum progress pics to post soon halfway done wit my interior paint job up next


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

little update on the kenworth build. Smoothed out the dash with custom gauges and indash tv screen. Got the cab, an the front an rear doors done front doors have green inserts an will have speakers soon, sleeper rear doors have 22" TVs on each side and the sleeper will have some speakers added as well


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That's sick!!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

bugs-one said:


> That's sick!!!!


x2 looking good fam!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you there is some nice builds happening in here


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

Been getting a good bit done to the frame got most my ordered parts in an getting this thing done frame has been plumbed with hard line an getting close to done the cab is finished except putting the interior in. got the rear fenders in also gotta add little to the bottom do little body work an paint them.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


>


 These are bad ass, where did you get them and how much???


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

chevyguy97 said:


> These are bad ass, where did you get them and how much???


Thanks i made them and for now they are not for sale


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Twisted Toyz said:


> Been getting a good bit done to the frame got most my ordered parts in an getting this thing done frame has been plumbed with hard line an getting close to done the cab is finished except putting the interior in. got the rear fenders in also gotta add little to the bottom do little body work an paint them.


hella props fam truck is looking siiiiiiick!


----------



## ModelKarAddikt (Feb 23, 2014)

Nice rig!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Not sure IF I'm going to be able to finish in tyme, I've been working 10 hour days with no day off for the last 2 weeks, I'm doing some work today cause my son is home sick so I took off to stay home with him, it's giving me some bench time but not sure IF I'm going to pull this one off, I have not missed a deadline yet, but just been so busy at work that I'm behind on this build off. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

hey i feel u on dat homie me to just a lil caught up i have everything to finish my project just a lil behind an im sure we prob aint d only ones a lil extention would b dope for evwrybody im sure atleast a extra month would help


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

That would help me out. I'll be cutting it seriously close.. here's a few progress pics. Plumbing things in..

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

SlammdSonoma said:


> That would help me out. I'll be cutting it seriously close.. here's a few progress pics. Plumbing things in..
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Very nicely detailed mate, awsome job so far. Keep at it,. :thumbsup:


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

yea im with everyone else on a extra month for the build lol. im close to having the kenworth done but a extra month would be great. with that being said here is some updated pics of the build. got the rear bumper finished with lights all the interior is finished except for the bunk beds an steering wheel an still gotta build the cargo area under bed.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Twisted Toyz said:


> yea im with everyone else on a extra month for the build lol. im close to having the kenworth done but a extra month would be great. with that being said here is some updated pics of the build. got the rear bumper finished with lights all the interior is finished except for the bunk beds an steering wheel an still gotta build the cargo area under bed.


looking dope fam!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Lookung good guys im down w a extra month it would give me the time to do the paint job i want to do and it would b nice to see everyone finish and w the builds they really want to do without having to comparmise


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


>


dats a dope project fam have u gotten any real progress on it? im sure gonna look clean when done but dat project still looks like its in d begining stage i was tryn to push for a lil extention thought mayb it prob help members from both sides give d people who a lil behind a chance to finish there projects but u already know who aint feeling dat! lol its all good ima just try an get as far as i can on my project


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeah figures on tha booshit. . 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

SlammdSonoma said:


> That would help me out. I'll be cutting it seriously close.. here's a few progress pics. Plumbing things in..
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


dat project is looking clean fam


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

pina's LRM replica said:


> dats a dope project fam have u gotten any real progress on it? im sure gonna look clean when done but dat project still looks like its in d begining stage i was tryn to push for a lil extention thought mayb it prob help members from both sides give d people who a lil behind a chance to finish there projects but u already know who aint feeling dat! lol its all good ima just try an get as far as i can on my project


im ready to paint and assemble.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

A lil bit of what I was doing last night early morning

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Another month sounds great to me, but yawl will have to take that up with the one's in charge of the build off to see if we can do it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I heard there's no extension. . So I'm going like crazy on mine. But If I Dont Finish No biggie... It Will be.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah I just got the word that other Dynasty members are not interested in extending the build off any longer, It's all good, I know I'm not going to finish and it sucks, I really wanted to finish mine, but I've just been really busy at work and when I'm not working I've got so much other stuff that needs my time that building has just not been on my to do list, but this is a hobby Not a full time job so I'm just going to enjoy the HOBBY for what it is, GOOD LUCK to those that finish, I still say BOTH clubs are winners and both build some of the baddest stuff on the planet and look forward to see what comes out of both clubs, I know there are going to be people from both club finish there builds so we will just have to wait and see how this turns out. I will keep working on mine when I have time and will post up pic's of it as things get finished. Keep up the great work guys.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Matt whats the word on ur side i know our prez is down


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Haha posted a lil early lol ....hope u finish ur truck it was coming out dope


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Matt whats the word on ur side i know our prez is down


u already know fam! ima try an get pretty close to finishing my project as i can no biggie on d extention its all good, good luck to everybody on both sides an mad props to everybody dat finishes


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Its all good i will get as much done as possible


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Gonna have lights behind the gauge, head and tail lights and turn signals fitted up already for leds coming this week. Also got another teardrop hood insert in resin I get to add to my hood for clearance. Gonna be a hectic week coming up.

Also doing up my rear torsion bag setup ..coming down to the unique a arms I'm building for it to work and have room to spare. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Almost done


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Almost done
> View attachment 1132425


That is looking killa C/A, keep going man. :thumbsup:


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

few new updated pics of the kenworth. Took it outside for some daylight. got a decent pic of the bunk beds mounted an some nice mock up pics of it when its finished.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

This good stuff here


----------



## NBR_01 (Jul 31, 2013)

heres my ffinished entry for LUGK , got 1 more pic to take .....


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

dat looks clean pacheco man i had a fucking situation at home big fight packt up my shit left so dats gonna fuck up my plans wit my project prob wont have much time to mess wit it right now sorry bout dat fam really wanted to finish my shit but just had to leave my crib for a min let shit cool down


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

pina's LRM replica said:


> dat looks clean pacheco man i had a fucking situation at home big fight packt up my shit left so dats gonna fuck up my plans wit my project prob wont have much time to mess wit it right now sorry bout dat fam really wanted to finish my shit but just had to leave my crib for a min let shit cool down


It's all good man, this shits just a hobby. Take care of what's needed on the home front, that shit always takes precedence!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Rear end is setup.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NBR_01 (Jul 31, 2013)

thanks pina, shit homie hope things get better , I know that feeling.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

and still no dynasty pics other then Matt?! that sucks! i wanna see what the D has goin on?! when's this end again?


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

^^^at the end of this month


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

heres the hood i came up with for the Kenworth im doing for the build off.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

as always waiting on special ordered parts to come in for final assembly. Got the hood bout 80% done still little more sanding an body work an it will be ready for paint.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Looking good guys, I got the day off so I'm working on mine, hope to have it finished, I don't think it's going to be as bad ass as I wanted it to be, but things are coming together, so I think all I have left is paint and put it all back together so I MIGHT get mine done but I'm still not sure. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK GUYS all the builds are looking bad ass. I know I've had fun and have really enjoyed see what everyone came up with.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

wont get done its officially stuck again due to shit weather.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well it's looking mean as hell. I can't wait to see it finished. Very nice job.


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

That's badass! what is it?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Lambo Aventador.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

99% there


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

NICE.


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

little late on updates of the kenworth build but here is some pics of the hood after primer and everything done except for the hood being painted.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

gotta say everybody participating has got sum great work goin mad props to those who finishd twisted toys dats sum sick work man wish i could have had a chance to finish my build shit got ugly at home had toleave for a min let shit cool down back at d crib tho tryn to work it out but still motavated to finish my buil so ima still try to finish it in d next 2 or 3 weeks again mad props to everybody participating


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

hno::biggrin:*..last day?!!!*


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

mine is done ill post pics in the morning when I get to work


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

in :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

My internet really sucks.....ill post the rest from work:banghead:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

COAST2COAST said:


> in :biggrin:


Damn :wow: that's clean bro :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

thanks brotha


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

Here is my build for L.U.G.K The Show Stopper.


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Doesn't seem to be much of a build off. Who finished, besides Coast and Twwisted? Let's see some pixs.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

X2...i dont own a fb page....what was the outcome?


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

I'll get pics of mine when I get home from work


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

Amazing work by everyone

Pina do you have any updates on that Glasshouse?


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

That rig is SIC!!!!!!! looks bad ass. Nice job on it, and then BAM a trailer too. Hell yeah.
Sorry Guys I did not finish, I just did not have the time to work on mine, Good luck to those that buster there butts to get there builds done on time, much props!!!!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Anyone with Facebook page think they can post my unfinished pics on here?? I can't post pics on here anymore for some reason, can't even use smileys. That's why I never post on here anymore, it just aggravates the crap outta me!


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

DIDNT GET TO FINISH BUT HERES SOME PICS


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

ART2ROLL said:


> DIDNT GET TO FINISH BUT HERES SOME PICS


GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Did not get to finish my Twin Turbo, Pro Touring 72 Blazer * Stay Tuned * but here is how it looks on this the last day of the build off, but I will finish it when I get time!!!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Big Hollywood said:


> Amazing work by everyone
> 
> Pina do you have any updates on that Glasshouse?


wuz good fam hell nah bro didnt get a chance to finish either i had a lil issue pop up at home wit babe had packt my shit an left for a bit had to let shit cool down was stayn wit my boy machio got all my projects boxt up at his crib been back at d house 3 days dats wat fuckt up my chances of finishing was gonna b close got everything i need to finish it got everything plated photo etch parts on deck gonna still finish it in d next 2 or 3 weeks now i can take my time mad props to eveybody dat finishd


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah theres some badass rides on both sides. I feel like the winners are the ones that finished. Regardless of which side. My only excuse was work and a newborn but its all good. I finish mine soon. Congrats to the complete builds


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

chevyguy97 said:


> Did not get to finish my Twin Turbo, Pro Touring 72 Blazer * Stay Tuned * but here is how it looks on this the last day of the build off, but I will finish it when I get time!!!!!


love it finished or not. an thanks I actually put the trailer together sunday nite was up til bout 3 am finishing it still didn't get it all done some parts didn't come in to finish it 100% but im happy with it


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

chevyguy97 said:


> Did not get to finish my Twin Turbo, Pro Touring 72 Blazer * Stay Tuned * but here is how it looks on this the last day of the build off, but I will finish it when I get time!!!!!


Nice work so far!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Twisted Toyz said:


> Here is my build for L.U.G.K The Show Stopper.


This thing is awesome man!!!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Here's what I had finished by the deadline. Stock class. Had some issues posting here but it was on FB.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Didn't finish but here's where it sits. Original wheels broke so it's on a set of 23" billets. Bunch more to go.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

64 looks great doug.everytime i try to build something stock, a set of spokes finds their way on to my build
Much props to those that finished ....wish i had a fb to c


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

COAST2COAST said:


>


As I said in your thread, awesome paint and detail work. Clean build:thumbsup:



Twisted Toyz said:


> Here is my build for L.U.G.K The Show Stopper.


Killer rig, very unique build for sure.:thumbsup:



ART2ROLL said:


> DIDNT GET TO FINISH BUT HERES SOME PICS


:wow: Very impressive paint work.



chevyguy97 said:


> Did not get to finish my Twin Turbo, Pro Touring 72 Blazer * Stay Tuned * but here is how it looks on this the last day of the build off, but I will finish it when I get time!!!!!


:thumbsup: Good work so far, look forward to seeing it finished. 



sinicle said:


> Here's what I had finished by the deadline. Stock class. Had some issues posting here but it was on FB.


:thumbsup: Done well.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Anyone know the results and if possible post up some pics of the other build's posted on Facebook.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Didn't finish but here's where it sits. Original wheels broke so it's on a set of 23" billets. Bunch more to go.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


truck is looking sick fam


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> 64 looks great doug.everytime i try to build something stock, a set of spokes finds their way on to my build
> Much props to those that finished ....wish i had a fb to c


Thanks Coast! I know what you mean, but I got my custom mod fix on this build without going custom! Haha! Between the hood trim molded to the grill, the trunk floor having a fucked up spare well, ect, ect, there was plenty of work involved just making it look accurately stock! Lmao!
And well done to everyone finished or not, there was a shit ton of amazing work going on in this build off! I just hope now that it's over Dynasty will show their work, not to prove they weren't cheating or anything stupid like that, just cause I'd love to admire their work!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

Yup....i would like to see what's good...


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm not sure what the other Dynasty guys will do, but now that it's over, I'm happy to show you my submission. AMT '65 Lincoln Continental. Lowered. It features the bed from the custom station wagon option, wood bed insert, wood surf board racks, wood billboards for the Dynasty Surf Shop and Tiki Bar, since there was a rule where we had to work our club name into the build. Real cloth blanket on the back seat. Scratched soda cooler. Custom front and rear ends and a 312 y-block with a six pack of Strombergs for go power. Resin cast surfboards and working tie downs.

I'm not sure what category the judges put this in, but they didn't care for it, I guess.

Here's the WIP shots if you care to take a look. http://s53.photobucket.com/user/Jantrix/library/Surfin Lincoln?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Cool idea and build Rob.:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

That surf wagon is SICK!!!!! Very creative!!! Great job man!


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks guys. Creativity is the name of my game.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

much props to everybody dat participated in this an those who finishd, but mad props to the L.U.G.K fam that finisd an for holding it down congrats on d win!


----------



## leadfoot5 (Jun 16, 2013)

ARE FROM...THANKS


chevyguy97 said:


> Did not get to finish my Twin Turbo, Pro Touring 72 Blazer * Stay Tuned * but here is how it looks on this the last day of the build off, but I will finish it when I get time!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## leadfoot5 (Jun 16, 2013)

Computer glitch that's my story and I'm stickin' to it...


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

Bunch of lil kids talking about grown man shit in here. If you dont know what youre looking at or barely have*lunch*money in your pocket, maybe you should just keep your comments to yourself. Those who know, just know. Those who dont.... kinda looking stupid right about NOW!Wow...so much hate....put it this way...if u walked into licoln dealership and asked for a 06*lincoln wit*frame*swap and full chrome custom paint...no that ain't stock morons....setup that prolly cos more some 98 lincolns...and they built it of there assembly line perfect....this is what*you would get......now put a price on that*the car is an o6 bought in 08 brand new the lincoln is about 45k so two years old at least 20k it had low miles and was flawless came off the lot. To frame swap you have to modify brake lines ,make new core support,new frame mounts and pull the motor and put it back correctly so everything works right.The upper and lower a arms were from older style lincoln like caddy and they were molded and chromed the rear end was a ford 9 inch made to fit under the lincoln also chromed as well as the rest of the suspension disc brake all the way around and fully wrapped and powdercoated frame so the the frame work alone about $7000 at the least call arund your local shops.Hydros 4 pumps 4 super duty squares ($700)a piece those batteries are about $300 each and up trust i checked want some myself pumps where hard lined titanium bars in the back ghost patterns in the paint wheels and beat and not no bullshit and the box and shit was custom now add that shit up muthafukas and stop bitching and complaining half of yall wasent even in the market to buy one but want to come and talk shit on another mans topic its cool if you dont know but dont talk shit just keep it movin the car is sold and thats that and now you muthafukas need a pic of it with the new owner i bet layitlow muthafukas is crazy


----------

